# ntpq and ntpdc no longer connect to my local ntpd server

## jagdpanther

It has been several months since I used them but ntpq and ntpdc no longer work.

```
$ ntpdc -p

localhost: timed out, nothing received

***Request timed out
```

```
$ ntpq -p

localhost: timed out, nothing received

***Request timed out
```

However my ntpd service is running:

$ ps ax | grep ntpd

10900 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/run/ntpd.pid -u ntp:ntp

and ntpdate localhost works:

$  /usr/sbin/ntpdate -d localhost

...

27 Nov 09:09:10 ntpdate[14106]: adjust time server 127.0.0.1 offset -0.000038 sec

```
ntpq  -d -d -d -d -d -d -p

Opening host localhost

Sending 12 octets

Packet data:

 16 01 00 01 00 00 00 00

 00 00 00 00

Sending 12 octets

Packet data:

 16 01 00 01 00 00 00 00

 00 00 00 00

localhost: timed out, nothing received

***Request timed out
```

Any ideas?

----------

## jagdpanther

I don't know what caused it, perhaps an update to ntp, but it appears that both ntpq and ntpdc use ipv6 by default.  So, if I start ntpq or ntpdc as shown below, they work.

ntpq -4

ntpdc -4

----------

